# Need Best Gaming Configuration for 100k



## Vintech009 (Jan 31, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Hardcore Gaming. I would like to play games like FC3, BF3, MOH:Warfighter, Hitman Absolution, Witcher, Elder Scrolls, Crysis 1,2,3 and all the games...

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 100k. I will add another 10k only when it is absolutely necessary.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Maybe. In a year or two.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7 and 8.

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 2TB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: 1080p. I want 24" or 27". 

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: I want to buy all.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: In 20 days.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: It will be done by an assembler.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: I live in bangalore. If prices are less then ill buy online.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Hi all techies. This is my first post. I am new to this forum. I am completely noob about pc configs and all. I want best bang for the buck gaming pc. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 31, 2013)

welcome to tdf
Cpu : Intel i5 3570k	14000
Cooler : CM Hyper 212 Evo	2100
Motherboard : Asus P8 Z77 V Pro	16500
GPU : Sapphire HD 7970 OC	28500
Ram : Kingston HyperX 1600Mhz (2 X 4gb) Kit	3500
Solid State Drive : OCZ Agility 3 120Gb	6500
Hard Disk : Seagate 7200.14 2Tb	7000
Power Supply : Corsair HX650	7500
Optical Drive : Asus DRW-24B3ST	1050
Cabinet : Corsair 500R	6000
Monitor : Benq GL2450HM	11500
Keyboard : Logitech G105	3050
Mouse : Logitech G400	1550
Mouse Pad : Razer Golathius Control Standard	650
TOTAL 1,09,400


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 31, 2013)

Cpu: fx 8350 (12280)
motherboard: asus crosshair v formula (16950)
cpu cooler: corsair h100 (6864)
ram: corsair dominator 4 GB x2 (4576)
cabinet: cooler master scout 2 (6396)
hard disk: western digital blue 2 TB (~5500)
optical drive: any combo (1000)
kb: razer cyclosa combo (2340)
monitor: lg e2242c 22" (8300)
GPU: gtx660 ti (22000)
psu: corsair hx650 (6000)

total:92206


----------



## Aesir (Jan 31, 2013)

^^ Graphics card too weak

OP get atleast a GTX 680/ 670 AMP or a 7970 if you're going to make a 100k rig


----------



## _AkasH_ (Jan 31, 2013)

CPU - i5 - 3570K - 13.5k
Mobo - Maximus Gene V - 15 K (Or Asus Z77 V Pro, I really hate spending more on mobo than the proc, but Indian prices make that kinda hard) 
GPU - 7970 - Range of 30-40K depending on your brand preference.
RAM - 8GB GSkill RipJaws - 3K
Monitor - Dell S series(18K) or LG IPS (14K). Asus monitors are suggested but I have little to no knowledge about them.
PSU - Corsair HX 650. - 6.5K
HDD - WD Caviar Black 2TB - 10K (Not 100% sure about the price.)


----------



## draco21 (Jan 31, 2013)

man fx is not that good for gaming.....

for GPU, 7970 OC....

also hitman's config seems VFM.....( not sure about price of GPU)


----------



## _AkasH_ (Jan 31, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Cpu: fx 8350 (12280)
> motherboard: asus crosshair v formula (16950)
> cpu cooler: corsair h100 (6864)
> ram: corsair dominator 4 GB x2 (4576)
> ...



Water cooling over-rated IMO. Air cooling should be enough for OCing. 

H212 or a Noctua will do just fine.


----------



## Vintech009 (Jan 31, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> welcome to tdf
> Cpu : Intel i5 3570k	14000
> Cooler : CM Hyper 212 Evo	2100
> Motherboard : Asus P8 Z77 V Pro	16500
> ...




Nice config...
1. Why i5 3570k over fx 8350. Fx 8350 has 8 cores and in future some games may use more than 4 cores then???
2. I want 27" monitor or 24" ips monitor man??
Sry for my bad english... Thanks in advance


----------



## Vintech009 (Jan 31, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Cpu: fx 8350 (12280)
> motherboard: asus crosshair v formula (16950)
> cpu cooler: corsair h100 (6864)
> ram: corsair dominator 4 GB x2 (4576)
> ...



The way i know liquid coolers are only for serious overclockers..
By the way thanks and u know i want 27" monitor.
And graphic card is week. I mean in coming years it can be troublesome.


----------



## Vintech009 (Jan 31, 2013)

Aesir said:


> ^^ Graphics card too weak
> 
> OP get atleast a GTX 680/ 670 AMP or a 7970 if you're going to make a 100k rig




Totally agreed with you..
As far as i know Zotac Gtx 670 Amp! edition has some heating issues.


----------



## Vintech009 (Jan 31, 2013)

Guys please i want best config which can last long about 5-6 years.


And why you all are suggesting radeon gc over nvidia.
I mean i know that amd radeons recent drivers have boosted the games performance, but any other reason?


----------



## Cilus (Jan 31, 2013)

Vintech009 said:


> Guys please i want best config which can last long about 5-6 years.



We can't guaranty that. Nobody knows what will happen after 5 years in hardware market. What we can do is to suggest the best configuration of this time that fits within your budget and does have good upgrade option. Hitman4 has suggested you a very good configuration and according to me, Core i5 3570K + HD 7970 combination is the best one for gaming.


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 31, 2013)

Vintech009 said:


> Nice config...
> 1. Why i5 3570k over fx 8350. Fx 8350 has 8 cores and in future some games may use more than 4 cores then???
> 2. I want 27" monitor or 24" ips monitor man??
> Sry for my bad english... Thanks in advance


1. well both the cpus are good but unless you are multitasking i prefer intel... Anyways gaming performance are judged by the Gpu's mainly 
2. Go for Dell ST2440L IPS monitor around 12.5k..


----------



## Myth (Jan 31, 2013)

Editing a few things in Hitman's config. 
Op hasnt requested a SSD.

HDD: WD 2tb black @ 10k
UPS: APC 1.1kva @ 5.1k
Cabinet: Corsair 400r is ok. 500r is overpriced. 

Everything else looks good. If total is over budget, trim the mobo as well


----------



## Skud (Jan 31, 2013)

Never trim a mobo for God's sake, it's the component that will receive least upgrade, if at all, so always better to give it your best shot.

And at that budget of OP an SSD is a must IMO.


----------



## Myth (Jan 31, 2013)

Skud said:


> Never trim a mobo for God's sake, it's the component that will receive least upgrade, if at all, so always better to give it your best shot.
> 
> And at that budget of OP an SSD is a must IMO.



It wont be that bad if OP takes the Asus P8Z77-V or the Gene instead of the pro to cut down on expenses.

IMO SSD is an unnecessary expense for just gaming.


----------



## Skud (Jan 31, 2013)

Use one (SSD) first, won't want to live without it, even for gaming.


----------



## ico (Jan 31, 2013)

+1 for i5-3570K and HD 7970.



Vintech009 said:


> And why you all are suggesting radeon gc over nvidia.
> I mean i know that amd radeons recent drivers have boosted the games performance, but any other reason?


Because HD 7970 will be faster in the long run as it has 3 GB VRAM. (It's already faster than GTX 680 now) HD 7970 3 GB can run games with higher amount of AA than GTX 680 2 GB. Plus, it has much higher compute performance and with all the three next-gen consoles - PS4, Xbox Next and Wii U having AMD GPUs, I can see developers optimising their games more for AMD GCN.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 31, 2013)

Myth said:


> It wont be that bad if OP takes the Asus P8Z77-V or the Gene instead of the pro to cut down on expenses.
> 
> IMO SSD is an unnecessary expense for just gaming.



 you remind me of myself (I had a same thought till very recently - a month ago) and I beg to differ by the very same opinion now.

Use an SSD and you will know what I am or anyone here is talking about.


----------



## ghost_z (Jan 31, 2013)

I disagree and have proof too that fx 8350 and i7 3770k are neck to neck in real world performance rather than synthetic benches.

Getting fx 8350 will not only decrease the expenditure on cpu + mobo but will also be a better investment considering more and more games are starting to use 4 threads and soon with the commencement of new gen  consoles i bet games will actually start making use of the 8 threads available to fx 8350 !

So imo an FX 8350 + HD 7970 Ghz edition V2 will be the best combo .

Also don't forget that the lga1155 will be defunct pretty damn soon while am3+ will still last at least till another gen.


----------



## Vintech009 (Jan 31, 2013)

Cilus said:


> We can't guaranty that. Nobody knows what will happen after 5 years in hardware market.



I agree with you that we cant tell anything about future but i mean just for security reasons.
I mean that my old pc has pentinum proccy and yet it is running good it is almost like 10 years.


----------



## Vintech009 (Jan 31, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> 1. well both the cpus are good but unless you are multitasking i prefer intel... Anyways gaming performance are judged by the Gpu's mainly
> 2. Go for Dell ST2440L IPS monitor around 12.5k..



Thanks hitman4. Can you suggest 27" monitor?


----------



## Vintech009 (Jan 31, 2013)

Myth said:


> Editing a few things in Hitman's config.
> Op hasnt requested a SSD.
> 
> HDD: WD 2tb black @ 10k
> ...



Yes 500r is a little bit overpriced, but my oh my it has got killer looks.
Can you tell me how many mins back up APC 1.1kva will give in full load.   
I haven't mentioned an ssd but would like to try now. Only it is upto its mark in gaming.


----------



## Vintech009 (Jan 31, 2013)

ico said:


> +1 for i5-3570K and HD 7970.
> 
> 
> Because HD 7970 will be faster in the long run as it has 3 GB VRAM. (It's already faster than GTX 680 now) HD 7970 3 GB can run games with higher amount of AA than GTX 680 2 GB. Plus, it has much higher compute performance and with all the three next-gen consoles - PS4, Xbox Next and Wii U having AMD GPUs, I can see developers optimising their games more for AMD GCN.



Thanks ico didn't know this all stuff.


----------



## Vintech009 (Jan 31, 2013)

ghost_z said:


> I disagree and have proof too that fx 8350 and i7 3770k are neck to neck in real world performance rather than synthetic benches.
> 
> Getting fx 8350 will not only decrease the expenditure on cpu + mobo but will also be a better investment considering more and more games are starting to use 4 threads and soon with the commencement of new gen  consoles i bet games will actually start making use of the 8 threads available to fx 8350 !
> 
> ...



This is what i was talking about.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 31, 2013)

Recently Tomshardware has performed a testing for GPU Bottleneck when paired with i7 and FX. Have a look at that and you will get a clear idea about the real world performance difference between them. Since most of us use 1080P resolution based Display, concentrate on that portion.

Here goes the link: FX Vs. Core i7: Exploring CPU Bottlenecks And AMD CrossFire : Chasing Bottlenecks To Eyefinity (But Not Beyond)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 31, 2013)

How about this->

Cpu-> i5 3570K (13900)
motherboard-> Asus maximus V gene (16500)
Cabinet-> Corsair 400r (4800)
GPU-> Asus HD7970 matrix (34000)
RAM-> G.Skill ripjaw 4 GB x2 (3100)
KB & mouse-> Razer cyclosa keyboard and abyssus mouse combo (2340)
HDD-> Seagate Barracuda 2 TB (6100)
Cooler-> Cooler master hyper 212 EVO (2100)
PSU-> Corsair hx650 (7000)

Total: 89840
+650 for Arctic Silver 5 

IDK about the monitor.


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 31, 2013)

Vintech009 said:


> Thanks hitman4. Can you suggest 27" monitor?



asus vk278q for 25k...


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 31, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> GPU-> Asus HD7970 matrix (34000)



Asus HD7970-DC2T-3GD5 Graphic Card

Corsair Air Series A70 Dual-Fan CPU Cooler

SSD's (if needed)
OCZ Vertex 4 128GB SATA III 2.5 inch SSD

Corsair Neutron GTX 2.5 inch 120 GB SSD


----------



## leelaprasad (Jan 31, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> welcome to tdf
> Cpu : Intel i5 3570k	14000
> Cooler : CM Hyper 212 Evo	2100
> Motherboard : Asus P8 Z77 V Pro	16500
> ...


Please dont go for HX650, the latest Gold version is have issues PSU fan is making squeaking noise please see my thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/169577-corsair-hx650v2-psu-squeaking-noise.html i bought it on Dec 31,2012 and so many are facing issues based on the feedback from newegg & amazon. I bought this model based on suggestions from this forum only


----------



## saluja (Feb 1, 2013)

I think dis gonna work for you !!

Cpu : Intel i7 3770k / i7 2700k	
Cooler :CORSAIR HS60(water cooling).BEST FOR OVERCLOCKING !!!!!!!!
Motherboard : ASUS MAXIMUS IV GENE-Z Motherboard
GPU : Gigabyte GTX 660 Ti 2 GB 
Ram : CORSAIR xms 3 4gb*2 1600mhz	
Solid State Drive : OCZ Agility 3 60Gb	
Hard Disk :  WD 2 TB Black
Power Supply : Corsair TX 750M	
Optical Drive : ########
Cabinet : Corsair 500R white
Monitor : ########
Keyboard : corsair k60	
Mouse : corsair m90	
Mouse Pad : Razer Golathius Control Standard


----------



## Vintech009 (Feb 1, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> How about this->
> 
> Cpu-> i5 3570K (13900)
> motherboard-> Asus maximus V gene (16500)
> ...




I heard that razer cycloza bundle is having some issues especially with the keyboard...
Other than that the rig looks great....
Would like to hear about some monitors


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2013)

As you mentioned most of FPS games in the first post so I guess that for KB and Mice Corsair K60 and M60 would work for you.
Yes Razer is facing some issues, avoid them for now.


----------



## Vintech009 (Feb 1, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> asus vk278q for 25k...




This monitor is awesome but no it is very high priced...



gameranand said:


> As you mentioned most of FPS games in the first post so I guess that for KB and Mice Corsair K60 and M60 would work for you.
> Yes Razer is facing some issues, avoid them for now.



Ohh gameranand heard lot about you....
Yes k60 is best kb for fps gaming but does it got backlights as i will be gaming with lights off...
And for m90 i had seen review where he tells it doesnt fit in hand i.e., the sniping button..



leelaprasad said:


> Please dont go for HX650, the latest Gold version is have issues PSU fan is making squeaking noise please see my thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/169577-corsair-hx650v2-psu-squeaking-noise.html i bought it on Dec 31,2012 and so many are facing issues based on the feedback from newegg & amazon. I bought this model based on suggestions from this forum only



Ok thanks about the info...
Then which is the good psu....


----------



## Skud (Feb 1, 2013)

Vintech009 said:


> I heard that razer cycloza bundle is having some issues especially with the keyboard...
> Other than that the rig looks great....
> Would like to hear about some monitors




For me, it's the mouse which died. I think if you go for 24" monitor rather than 27", you can free up a significant amount for other components while still getting a pretty large display.


----------



## Vintech009 (Feb 1, 2013)

Skud said:


> For me, it's the mouse which died. I think if you go for 24" monitor rather than 27", you can free up a significant amount for other components while still getting a pretty large display.




Point to be noted..
Ok ill buy 24"....
Which is good i.e., 60hz-120hz...
Suggest me 120hz monitor as iam little bit crazy about fps..


----------



## Skud (Feb 1, 2013)

120Hz monitors are good in the sense that you can turn VSync on to prevent screen tearing, but these are costly, 20k and above depending on the screen size. Take a call, whether you need a 120Hz monitor or a 27" one or a 10-12k one.


----------



## Vintech009 (Feb 1, 2013)

Skud said:


> 120Hz monitors are good in the sense that you can turn VSync on to prevent screen tearing, but these are costly, 20k and above depending on the screen size. Make a call, whether you need a 120Hz monitor or a 27" one or a 10-12k one.



I want 10k-12k one........


----------



## vishurocks (Feb 1, 2013)

for psu have a look at seasonic s12II 620w psu at 5.4k or seasonix x series 660km gold psu at 8.5k


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 1, 2013)

vishurocks said:


> for psu have a look at seasonic s12II 620w psu at 5.4k or seasonix x series 660km gold psu at 8.5k



Good but better if one gets TX 750(better service of Corsair)


----------



## hitman4 (Feb 1, 2013)

vishurocks said:


> for psu have a look at seasonic s12II 620w psu at 5.4k or seasonix x series 660km gold psu at 8.5k



at 5.4k you can get corsair tx 650 v2


----------



## Vintech009 (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes tx 650v2 is in my budget others are little overpriced....
Monitor guys???


----------



## hitman4 (Feb 1, 2013)

Vintech009 said:


> Yes tx 650v2 is in my budget others are little overpriced....
> Monitor guys???



dell st2440l or benq g2450hm


----------



## ghost_z (Feb 1, 2013)

benq rl2450h imo best around 12k.
 BenQ Global | Products - LCD Monitors - RL2450H


----------



## Vintech009 (Feb 1, 2013)

Ok here is final build....

Intel core i5 3570k...
Asus P8Z77-V mobo..
Corsair vengeance 8gb kit..
Seagate Barracuda 2tb hdd..
OCZ Agility 3 120gb ssd..
Sapphire HD 7970 3gb OC edit..
Coolermaster hyper 212 evo... Here confused between this and Coolermaster tx3...
Corsair tx 650v2...
Lg dvd writer...
Coorsair vengeance K60...
Corsair vengeance M60...
Benq g2420h.....
Apc 1.1 kva..
Razer goliathus pad...
Creative 2.1 speakers...

This is my final build..
Please make any changes if required....
And suggest me a good gaming headset...
Thanks in advance...
And please tell me the rates of all these compo...


----------



## Skud (Feb 1, 2013)

Price of Agility 3? There might be better options available. And stick with Hyper 212 evo.


----------



## vikasnagpal_v2 (Feb 1, 2013)

@Vintech009 can you give prices for each the component you are getting


----------



## rohit32407 (Feb 1, 2013)

How much can you spare for a headphone after going for all the above components that you have mentioned?


----------



## hitman4 (Feb 1, 2013)

Vintech009 said:


> Benq g2420h.....


i hope you know that it is a lcd monitor not a led


----------



## ghost_z (Feb 1, 2013)

Vintech009 said:


> Ok here is final build....
> 
> Intel core i5 3570k...
> Asus P8Z77-V mobo..
> ...



Seriously, buddy go for BENQ RL2450H you won't regret it, its one of the most awesome monitor in terms of picture quality and response time !


----------



## Vintech009 (Feb 2, 2013)

vikasnagpal_v2 said:


> @Vintech009 can you give prices for each the component you are getting



Like i said ill be going to local shop on this friday. Ill be checking prices online for the moment now.



rohit32407 said:


> How much can you spare for a headphone after going for all the above components that you have mentioned?


I can spend 4000 rupees on headphone but not more than that.



Skud said:


> Price of Agility 3? There might be better options available. And stick with Hyper 212 evo.



Not agility 3?? Then which ssd to buy i mean vfm..



hitman4 said:


> i hope you know that it is a lcd monitor not a led



Ok i am confused between
Dell ultrasharp u2312hm
Benq G2420hd
Benq rl2450h



ghost_z said:


> Seriously, buddy go for BENQ RL2450H you won't regret it, its one of the most awesome monitor in terms of picture quality and response time !



Ok ok... Very to buy it i mean online...


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 2, 2013)

Vintech009 said:


> Point to be noted..
> Ok ill buy 24"....
> Which is good i.e., 60hz-120hz...
> Suggest me 120hz monitor as iam little bit crazy about fps..



you wont be able to spot the difference in FPS between VSynced 120Hz and 60Hz unless you are on 3D. if 2D gaming is what you will be doing, then going for 120Hz will be waste of money IMO. save that up invest in other components.

if you are crazy about FPS, just install Fraps, switch off VSync and see how well your GPU fares...


----------



## Vintech009 (Feb 2, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> you wont be able to spot the difference in FPS between VSynced 120Hz and 60Hz unless you are on 3D. if 2D gaming is what you will be doing, then going for 120Hz will be waste of money IMO. save that up invest in other components.
> 
> if you are crazy about FPS, just install Fraps, switch off VSync and see how well your GPU fares...



Well if i buy 60 hz monitor and switch off the vsync their will be screen tearing...


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 2, 2013)

Vintech009 said:


> Not agility 3?? Then which ssd to buy i mean vfm..



Best SSDs For The Money: January 2013 : Best SSDs For The Money, January Updates
Choose one you like


----------



## ghost_z (Feb 2, 2013)

Vintech009 said:


> Ok i am confused between
> Dell ultrasharp u2312hm
> Benq G2420hd
> Benq rl2450h
> Ok ok... Very to buy it i mean online...



RL 2450H MONITOR IS A GAMING MONITOR AND IS LED !

SEE these links
BenQ 24 inch LED - RL2450H Monitor: Flipkart.com

and
BENQ GAMING MONITOR 24" RL2450H


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 2, 2013)

Vintech009 said:


> Well if i buy 60 hz monitor and switch off the vsync their will be screen tearing...



depends mostly on GPU drivers. optimised drivers dont have tearing. but most of the games i have played have tearing without VSync and FPS above 60. 

Metro 2033 is one game with exception. it does not have option for VSync and it turned off. but there is no tearing.

btw, gaming monitors are over hyped. they have response times <5-7ms. now upto 20ms of response time wont affect normal gamers. but low response times are important for professional gamers [read pro CS players]. 

if you are a progamer who needs split second time to see the head of a enemy over a wall and then headshot him, then a gaming monitor is what you need. but if not, you would do good with a normal monitor. 

hey its your money in the end. you decide. free advice. take or leave


----------



## rohit32407 (Feb 2, 2013)

Just add few extra hundred bucks in your headphone budget of 4000 and go for this one- CORSAIR HEADPHONE VENGEANCE 1500


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Feb 3, 2013)

Go for kingston v300 128gb. As fast as vertex 4 and about 6000rs. Inr. Its due to its 20nm Nand which makes it cheaper than other options. On a sidenote who the hell thinks fx 8350 can match i5 3570k. Even amd is not so ambitious and efficiency goes in the drain. And op get an asrock extreme 4 its around 11k, supports sli/ crossfire. Actually at that budget you can go for a sapphire 7950 cf 

Well how about this:
gtx 690 60k
b 75 mobo 4.5k
i5 3470 10.10k
kingston v300 6k
corsair xms3 1600mhz 4gbx2 3k
total ~83k
and rest assured you will be playing on fhd resolution for at least 3years with this rig
or
get a 3930k 6 core lga 2011 proccy for 30k and sapphire vapor x 7950hd > most 7970hd and you will have a wickedly fast cpu.
But if it was for me I will personally go for 1st rig with gtx 690.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 3, 2013)

vaibhavs800 said:


> Go for kingston v300 128gb. As fast as vertex 4 and about 6000rs. Inr. Its due to its 20nm Nand which makes it cheaper than other options. On a sidenote who the hell thinks fx 8350 can match i5 3570k. Even amd is not so ambitious and efficiency goes in the drain. And op get an asrock extreme 4 its around 11k, supports sli/ crossfire. Actually at that budget you can go for a sapphire 7950 cf
> 
> Well how about this:
> gtx 690 60k
> ...



Bad config. Very unoptimized.



Vintech009 said:


> Ok here is final build....
> Coolermaster hyper 212 evo... Here confused between this and Coolermaster tx3...
> Benq g2420h.....
> Creative 2.1 speakers...
> ...



Get Hyper 212 Evo eye closed.
Change the monitor, its not that its bad, I am using this one but better options are available now. 
Skip 2.1 speakers and add that money to buy a gaming headphone and get Corsair Vengeance 1500. Damn good gaming headphones. 



Vintech009 said:


> Ohh gameranand heard lot about you....
> Yes k60 is best kb for fps gaming but does it got backlights as i will be gaming with lights off...
> And for m90 i had seen review where he tells it doesnt fit in hand i.e., the sniping button..



You heard about me in Hardware Section ?? Its kinda strange, I don't roam much here. 
Anyway coming to the point.
No K60 don't have a backlighting.
It really depends upon you, whether you prefer Plam or Claw grip. If you prefer Palm grip then Logitech are best for you, if Claw then M60 would be better.


----------



## Vintech009 (Feb 3, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> depends mostly on GPU drivers. optimised drivers dont have tearing. but most of the games i have played have tearing without VSync and FPS above 60.
> 
> Metro 2033 is one game with exception. it does not have option for VSync and it turned off. but there is no tearing.
> 
> ...



Yes now ill be purchasing a normal 60hz led gaming monitor.. Thanks for the advice..



rohit32407 said:


> Just add few extra hundred bucks in your headphone budget of 4000 and go for this one- CORSAIR HEADPHONE VENGEANCE 1500



Yes ill deduct speakers and will purchase this headphone....



vaibhavs800 said:


> Go for kingston v300 128gb. As fast as vertex 4 and about 6000rs. Inr. Its due to its 20nm Nand which makes it cheaper than other options. On a sidenote who the hell thinks fx 8350 can match i5 3570k. Even amd is not so ambitious and efficiency goes in the drain. And op get an asrock extreme 4 its around 11k, supports sli/ crossfire. Actually at that budget you can go for a sapphire 7950 cf
> 
> Well how about this:
> gtx 690 60k
> ...




As far as i know gtx 690 is the dual graphic card and is very expensive and power consuming but performance is unmatched.. It is above 2560x1440 and above resolution i.e, 3 or 4 monitor setup.. And for 1080p it is totally overkill..

For now ill be ppurchasing hd7970 and after a year ill purchase another hd 7970 and cf it... 

@gameranand
I have seen ur making of cyclone and welcome to cyclone posts and it is wicked awesome pc...
And thanks for the advice about headphones ill buy that one..
And ill purchase k60 only as it has got looks...


----------



## gameranand (Feb 3, 2013)

^^ Don't buy a KB for its looks. Buy it for the comfort because KB and Mice are the things with which you interact on daily basis and so you should be comfortable with them, thats why I told you to get the taste first, try both Palm and Claw grip and see what suites you. I like palm grip and even a high end Claw grip mouse gives me headache. As for KB, K60 is a nice KB and the best part is that its mechanical which means that even regular typing on this KB would be really really good.
Also if you are planning on CF then get it now because next year we'll be having AMD 8xxx series or better, which would make 8xxx series a more sensible buy. I was in the same dilemma as yours, whether to buy a CF setup or a single card setup and if you have seen my threads then you already saw many discussion on this particular topic and why I choose CF setup instead of single card setup.


----------



## Vintech009 (Feb 3, 2013)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Don't buy a KB for its looks. Buy it for the comfort because KB and Mice are the things with which you interact on daily basis and so you should be comfortable with them, thats why I told you to get the taste first, try both Palm and Claw grip and see what suites you. I like palm grip and even a high end Claw grip mouse gives me headache. As for KB, K60 is a nice KB and the best part is that its mechanical which means that even regular typing on this KB would be really really good.
> Also if you are planning on CF then get it now because next year we'll be having AMD 8xxx series or better, which would make 8xxx series a more sensible buy. I was in the same dilemma as yours, whether to buy a CF setup or a single card setup and if you have seen my threads then you already saw many discussion on this particular topic and why I choose CF setup instead of single card setup.



I would like to go with palm grip. If that is the case what mouse ull suggest.
And for cf setup what cards ull suggest. And will they have driver issues???


----------



## hitman4 (Feb 3, 2013)

i don't get it...7970 is a beast of a card... so why do you wanna cf........?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 3, 2013)

Vintech009 said:


> I would like to go with palm grip. If that is the case what mouse ull suggest.
> And for cf setup what cards ull suggest. And will they have driver issues???



For palm grip, I guess Logitech G500 or G400 would be best. I have used Logitech G300 and now using G500, real comfortable and beast of a mice. I always prefer Logitech palm grip, I am kinda used to their design, for a long time I used MX518. 
As for CF setup for your budget HD7870 would be best choice, however your budget will be increased because a pair of those cards would set you back for around 34-35K currently.
As for driver issues, you may face some issues with some games but nothing that can't be sorted out with a little tweaking. I know it because I have faces them and rectified them with a little tweaks and researching. Most recent example was FC3.



hitman4 said:


> i don't get it 7970 is a beast of a card... so why do you wanna cf........?



Better performance.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 3, 2013)

Crossfire of two mid-end cards are also more VFM. There are games already released, like Far Cry 3, which can already stress the highest end GPUs from both the Camps at the highest settings, even at 1080P resolution. But HD 7870 CF, it is a beast and can take any games with highest possible settings, being more than 30% powerful than the best single GPU solution.


----------



## hitman4 (Feb 3, 2013)

got it


----------



## Vintech009 (Feb 4, 2013)

@gameranand
How about hd7950 cf or hd 7970 cf... I mean if i cancel ssd and go cheap on keyboard and mice may be ill free some money....

@cilius 
Now i completely got it.. Thanks..
I heard some cf setup may have driver issues...


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 4, 2013)

Vintech009 said:


> @gameranand
> How about hd7950 cf or hd 7970 cf...
> 
> 
> I heard some cf setup may have driver issues...



Well 7950/7970 setup will allow you multi monitor gaming easily 

& Yes some games have Poor support for CFX setup but performance is improving with newer drivers...


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2013)

Vintech009 said:


> @gameranand
> How about hd7950 cf or hd 7970 cf... I mean if i cancel ssd and go cheap on keyboard and mice may be ill free some money....
> 
> @cilius
> ...



I guess a 7870 setup would be more than enough for you AFAIK unless you into multi-monitor thing. Anything higher than this would cost you too much and don't compromise on input and out devices because of this because you won't be able to enjoy the performance if you don't have nice KB+Mice+Headphones and Monitor. I mean even 7970 is good enough. I am not discouraging you or anything but only go for it without compromising on other products alright.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 4, 2013)

Out of the box, SLI offers smoother game play than AMD Crossfire solution because AMD Multi-GPU suffers from *Micro stuttering*.  So if you want peace of mind, get SLI. But for Radeon cards, there is a third party tool available, known as *Radeon Pro*, which can significantly reduce Micro stuttering and in fact provides smoother Game Play with the Radeon cards than the comparable nVidia Solutions. Currently Sapphire HD 7870 is available around 16.6K and two of 'em will cost you almost same as a Custom version of HD 7970 and at the same price point there is no nVidia alternate available now. 
So if you are willing to do some tweaks with the Radeon Pro settings then HD 7870 CF is a very good solution.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2013)

From what I gather by reading all the posts in this thread, I think that if you go for CF setup then you'll have to compromise on many things and I don't think thats a good idea. Increase your budget if you can or stick to 7970.


----------



## Vintech009 (Feb 4, 2013)

No i dont want cf setup ill stick with hd 7970 only... By the way thank you


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Feb 4, 2013)

Vintech009 said:


> Yes now ill be purchasing a normal 60hz led gaming monitor.. Thanks for the advice..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro I was posting that of my phone at that time so sorry if it looked messy. You asked for a rig that could stand 4-5 years and gtx 690 is the best bet right now as I highly doubt a 7970 could??
Anyways I sured offered an interesting alternative i think 

And gtx 690 is a lot better than 970 cf as it runs cooler, is more silent, more efficient.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2013)

Vintech009 said:


> No i dont want cf setup ill stick with hd 7970 only... By the way thank you



Good call. I think you understand why I told you to stick with single card setup.


----------



## Vintech009 (Feb 4, 2013)

@vaibhavs800
I dont want gtx 690 as it is costly and budget is limited... Beast card though...

@gameranand
Sure mate will go with single solution... By the way how is ur cyclone treatin u...


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh "Cyclone" is running fine, blowing all the games out of the window when it comes to maximizing the settings.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 4, 2013)

Vintech009 said:


> @vaibhavs800
> I dont want gtx 690 as it is costly and budget is limited... Beast card though...



Wise decision man GFX is not about Gaming now a days..


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2013)

Vintech009 said:


> For now ill be ppurchasing hd7970 and after a year ill purchase another hd 7970 and cf it...



^THIS: if you want to go into CF, do it now or dont do it. 

firstly, when you buy a 7970 after a year, HD 8xxx series will already flood the market, and at the price of the 7970 you will get a card withmuch better specs. so it will be pretty lame to buy a 7970 then.. 

what you can do with a CF now, is that you can sell the CF off [you will get a pretty decent price.. see the price of 6950/70 now..] and get a 8xxx card with similar specs. 

btw, you should seriously consider 7870CF with Radeon Pro. if you check toms hardware, you will see that *with Radeon Pro, the Micro Stuttering is almost non-existant. *
and* with 7870CF you will get a performance far greater than 7970, but a price equal or less than the 7970. and the money for the 7970 that you would add later will be saved for a future investment. *


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah well 7870 CF won't fit the budget. You see he can get a 7970 at around 26-27K or less but if he goes for CF setup then it would cost him around 34K. Also when you are running a CF setup in India then you have have to get a good cabby with lots of air for cooling that beast. At his budget he can easily get a 7970 but fitting a 7870 CF setup would be hard and for that he have to compromise on the other product which I won't advice. Trust me you do not want to compromise on KB, Mice and Headphones or you won't get the feel of the performance you are getting from your system. I mean how good is the game when you are not very comfortable with KB and mice while playing it ?? These are the reasons he skipped the CF and going for 7970 setup, a 7970 setup would easily serve him for around 3-4 years easily on ultra settings and around 4-5 years on high settings, no doubt about that. I mean if you have a 9800GTX then you can max out many games till now and I don't need to say old is that card.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2013)

oh okay.. i dint check his budget on GPU.

and 





> I mean if you have a 9800GTX then you can max out many games till now


 kinda over the top statement??


----------



## ico (Feb 4, 2013)

HD 7970 is more than enough.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> kinda over the top statement??



Try the latest Devil May Cry game on that GPU.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2013)

what setting on what res??


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2013)

High settings on 1920*1080 and you'll get playable framerate.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2013)

dafuq!!! what kind of a card was that??


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2013)

Actually the game is very optimized.  Enough of offtopic, lets just stick to the topic. 
My point is that 7970 will serve him well good for 4 years or more easily.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2013)

yep lets get back on topic 

+1 for 7970 from my side!


----------



## Vintech009 (Feb 5, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Wise decision man GFX is not about Gaming now a days..



Yes mate.. Ur right.. Ill go with single gpu..

@anirbandd
Ill go with single gpu and after 8-10 months ill buy another one only if needed....

@gameranand
Very well said. And yes 9800gtx is awesome card. As my friend is having it and he can play all the latest games atleast on low...

And at this budget i want to completely go with hitman4's config as it is very well optimised..

By the way which hd7970 to go with...


----------



## skydrift94 (Feb 5, 2013)

Bro!!100K. You want your ultimate PC to be future proof  Ri8
INTEL processors are really high in price!! but go with High end i7(Lga2011)
Cooler(you may choose low end cooler(air or water but high end cabinet is required for Ulimate pc to flow air to all components in the PC)
PSU you require is 1500W(any company but Antec and coolermaster is better)
For MOBO go for ROG series X79 Chipset
Go for G.skill trident x16GB(2133 mhz)
GRaphics card-(definately HD6990 4GB better than GTX 570 and 660)
Hard disk your choice
Upgrade to SSD 128GB(ultimate systems require SSD for fast boot and fast loading or applications)
CABINET definately Mid-ATX CM stryker or ANTEC LAN BOY
If you have already purchased Gaming mouse or Gaming Keyboard
you dont require them! if you didnt purchase fo for Logitech g500 with G105 keyboard

Yeas!! yeah you got amazing high end PC less than 100K


----------



## Skud (Feb 5, 2013)

Thread cleaned up. Instead of riling, why don't you point out the deficiencies of the rig suggested by skydrift94?


----------



## Vintech009 (Feb 5, 2013)

skydrift94 said:


> Bro!!100K. You want your ultimate PC to be future proof  Ri8
> INTEL processors are really high in price!! but go with High end i7(Lga2011)
> Cooler(you may choose low end cooler(air or water but high end cabinet is required for Ulimate pc to flow air to all components in the PC)
> PSU you require is 1500W(any company but Antec and coolermaster is better)
> ...



If i go with ur suggested config it will cost me 100k extra or may be even 150k... Total it will be 250k..
Thanks anyways..


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 5, 2013)

Skud said:


> Thread cleaned up. Instead of riling, why don't you point out the deficiencies of the rig suggested by skydrift94?



Admitted.

skydrift...first of all...welcome to TDF  buddy you need to brush up a bit before suggesting a 100K rig config.

First of all you need to specifiy the exact processor name instead of just the socket familiy..like Intel i5 3570K or 3770K etc.

Again for cooler, model and manufacturer info is needed example " CM Hyper 212 Evo".Be it water or air cooler, you can suggest any or both and let OP decide which to opt for.

1500W PSU is something like ,how do i put it, overkill....read out about power consumption and PSU charts over here Power supply / Cabinets / Mods

Specially graphics card, the one you suggested should not be recommended as in 100K, op can afford better cards with latest architectural advantage from both nvida and amd camps. May be you have read about HD7950/7970 or GTX 670/680 by now. they can offer more if managed in that budget.

Rest of the points are same as the above along with the highlight that you should always mention individual component name with model name and number (if any) and price list on the right side accordingly. Then you should come up with the total and see if it exceeds the budget by a large or small margin, you can refer to op's choice of extension of budget if necessary to add more flexibility on his options.

this way may be.....example


 Core i5 3570k -                                                                       13700,
 Asus Maximus V Gene                                                               14900, 
 Gigabyte / Sapphire HD 7970 OC                                                 29000,
 Corsair  120GB     Rs 7800 +   WD Blue 2TB -                                5900, 
 Corsair 400R/NZXT Phantom - 4800/Rs                                         8100,
 Corsair TX750 -                                                                       6500,
 Corsair H80/A70 Cooler - 6000 
 Corsair Vengeance  8GB PC3 17000 2133MHz -                              4550,
 APC Back-UPS Pro 100VA -                                                        7200,
 Asus DRW-24B5ST DVD-RW -                                                     1100,

total 104750


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2013)

skydrift94 said:


> Bro!!100K. You want your ultimate PC to be future proof  Ri8
> INTEL processors are really high in price!! but go with High end i7(Lga2011)
> Cooler(you may choose low end cooler(air or water but high end cabinet is required for Ulimate pc to flow air to all components in the PC)
> PSU you require is 1500W(any company but Antec and coolermaster is better)
> ...



Just one suggestion for you. First do some research and then advice. If you don't know then don'y post, only post where you know.

1. Intel 2011 socket and its mobo would cost OP like 40K+ alone
2. No need for a 1500W PSU I am doing a CF setup with 850W PSU
3. No need for 16GB RAM. 8 GB is more than enough
4. You should know that nVidia's 6xx series and AMD's 7xxx series is market for around a year and you are suggesting a previous gen card. Seriously.
5. SSD is a good choice if he don't have to compromise on anything. I mean you can always opt for a SSD later
6. Antec Lan Boy is just way too bad for Indian environment. OP will have to clean it like every day.
7. As for Mice I think that is the only place where you have suggested something good but then again for his budget its too much.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2013)

skydrift94 said:


> Bro!!100K. You want your ultimate PC to be future proof  Ri8
> INTEL processors are really high in price!! but go with High end i7(Lga2011)
> Cooler(you may choose low end cooler(air or water but high end cabinet is required for Ulimate pc to flow air to all components in the PC)
> PSU you require is 1500W(any company but Antec and coolermaster is better)
> ...



you have the perfect advice for this guy in this post: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...gest-me-pc-gaming-1080-p-content-editing.html

firstly, you have my accolades for your helping mindset, but, you should brushup your knowledge base + price base first before posting..

you seem to be in a false fixation that high priced components are must for a 100K budget PC.. you see, bro, here on TDF, we not only try to educate each other about the ever changing tech through a constant cycle o constructive argument and criticism, but also try to save each other's a$$es from being over charged in the market.

btw, why a 6990? why not a 7970CF?? can you explain the architectural differences?

and a LGA2011 CPU with a low end cooler?? 





> high end cabinet is required for Ulimate pc to flow air to all components in the PC)


 where do get these misconceptions??



> any company but Antec and coolermaster is better


 ?? 



> ultimate systems require SSD for fast boot and fast loading or applications


 what is ultimate system??


grow up kid. read up some tech knowledge and then advice.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 5, 2013)

This thread is not going to stop until op posts a link to his post in the 'post your latest purchases'.

This thread is not going to stop until op posts a link to his post in the 'post your latest purchases'.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2013)

^^???


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 5, 2013)

^ there have already been 4 pages in this thread and the same thing is going on in every page. So if OP goes out and buys a pc, then post it in the 'post your latest purchases' thread, and them post a link to his post over here (too many posts... ) then everyone will just stop and this thread will stop from growing.

^ there have already been 4 pages in this thread and the same thing is going on in every page. So if OP goes out and buys a pc, then post it in the 'post your latest purchases' thread, and them post a link to his post over here (too many posts... ) then everyone will just stop and this thread will stop from growing.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2013)

and you are on a double post spree  

buggy TDF


----------



## ghost_z (Feb 5, 2013)

It happens with me everytime i use my andro mobile's opera browser or any browser to post


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2013)

post on *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/feedback/161164-tdf-upgraded-post-bugs-here-please-new-post.html


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 5, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> and you are on a double post spree
> 
> buggy TDF



He he, it happens only when posting from mobile (UC Browser), I post, it just reloades, it post again, and I have double posts  I'm too lazy to edit it.


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Feb 6, 2013)

fx8350 11400
CROSSHAIR V- 15500
gskills ripjaw-3300
2*7950 vapour x-43000
hyper evo-2100
tb wd black-5900
tx850-8000
asus rw-1000
dell s2240l-8700
generic keyboard-400
g500-3500
apc 1.1KVa-4800
haf 912 side panel-4600
EDIFIER SPEAKER M1386-2400

total-114600

you can change the gpu to asus matrix 7970 34k will make the budget 102600


----------



## d3p (Feb 6, 2013)

Well i've gone through the complete thread, which includes 4 pages, few off topic, lot more of debates related to "the best monitor, the best SSD & the best Graphics Card".

TBH, For a 100k GAMING Rig, you should be focused on getting a Good GPU - CPU - Motherboard, PSU & Cabinet. Not necessary to be Overclocked instead of enjoying the Games at highest playable frame rates. You must get the good gaming peripherals, with which you play instead of managing with TYPEWRITERS & TRACKBALL. I believe owning a gaming rig in india, you got to pour a lot of Thousands for getting each & every thing right in your way.

Few Suggestion from my side for a 100k Gaming Rig.

Processor : Intel i5 3570k - 14k
Motherboard : Asus Asus P8Z77 V Pro - 16k
RAM : Gskill Ripjaws X 8GB (4GB x 2) 1600 MHz CL9 - 3.2k
HDD : WD Black 2TB 7.2K RPM 64MB Cache - 8.5k
GPU : Sapphire HD 7970 Dual Fan Active OC - 27k, MSI R7970 Lightning - 30k & Asus Matrix HD 7970 - 34k
PSU : Corsair TX 850 v2 - 7k or Corsair AX 850 Fully Modular Gold - 10k 
Cabinet : CM HAF X - 9k, CM Trooper - 10k

Monitor : Dell Ultrasharp 2312HM LED - 15k [sells even lesser at Dell Exclusive Store at Domlur]

Rest as you are comfortable with the peripherals. Prices are indicative & doesn't include vat or any kind of tax.

When it comes to upgrading the PC, you will surely need good amount of space inside you cabinet. Let it be another GPU for CF or SLI or Sound Card, TV tuners & internal wifi's. For all these you need good amount of PCIe or PCI slots on your Motherboard & Surely a uATX motherboard won't help with either one of them.

Secondly, when we speak about CF or SLI, you do also need a Good Beefy PSU, no matter how Power efficient the Multi GPU's are in Papers, in real world its always a different story. Same goes with the UPS. Here an APC 1.1KVA will do good with Single Card Config, but not sufficient in case of CF or SLI.

Thirdly, OC-ing - After Market cooler - Cabinet & Air Flow Management. All these things are quite inter related to some extent. OC-ing on a bench & OC-ing inside the Cabinet takes hell lot of bells to beat few scores. Things got to be right from TIM [Thermal Insulating Material] to the direction of air flow inside your cabinet.

Lastly, you won't change your Cabinet everytime you upgrade your Config. Same goes with PSU. A PSU does last long & certainly a least bothering case when Upgrading comes in to play.

Most of the components are available at S.P Road. Check with Ankit Infotech or Golcha IT.

All the best.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2013)

d3p said:


> Secondly, when we speak about CF or SLI, you do also need a Good Beefy PSU, no matter how Power efficient the Multi GPU's are in Papers, in real world its always a different story. Same goes with the UPS. Here an APC 1.1KVA will do good with Single Card Config, but not sufficient in case of CF or SLI..



Actually I am using it with my CF setup, works fine.


----------



## d3p (Feb 6, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Actually I am using it with my CF setup, works fine.



Yeah it will surely work fine as long as its not loaded more than 660w or 1100va.

refer this thread for more info :  How much load can the APC 1.1KVA UPS take? 

Moreover HD 7870 CF doesn't require a beefy PSU. A good 650w is more than sufficient. Whereas in OP's case HD 7970 CF will surely require 750w at minimum & 850w to be at safe side.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2013)

d3p said:


> Yeah it will surely work fine as long as its not loaded more than 660w or 1100va.
> 
> refer this thread for more info :  How much load can the APC 1.1KVA UPS take?
> 
> Moreover HD 7870 CF doesn't require a beefy PSU. A good 650w is more than sufficient. Whereas in OP's case HD 7970 CF will surely require 750w at minimum & 850w to be at safe side.



He ain't going for a CF setup. He is buying a single card only.


----------



## Vintech009 (Feb 6, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ there have already been 4 pages in this thread and the same thing is going on in every page. So if OP goes out and buys a pc, then post it in the 'post your latest purchases' thread, and them post a link to his post over here (too many posts... ) then everyone will just stop and this thread will stop from growing.
> 
> ^ there have already been 4 pages in this thread and the same thing is going on in every page. So if OP goes out and buys a pc, then post it in the 'post your latest purchases' thread, and them post a link to his post over here (too many posts... ) then everyone will just stop and this thread will stop from growing.




i will be buying the pc on 20th feb.



harshilsharma63 said:


> He he, it happens only when posting from mobile (UC Browser), I post, it just reloades, it post again, and I have double posts  I'm too lazy to edit it.



It happens with me too when using android browser and with opera mini.... 



Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> fx8350 11400
> CROSSHAIR V- 15500
> gskills ripjaw-3300
> 2*7950 vapour x-43000
> ...



I will not be going with cf setup but thanks for suggesting.....



d3p said:


> Well i've gone through the complete thread, which includes 4 pages, few off topic, lot more of debates related to "the best monitor, the best SSD & the best Graphics Card".
> 
> TBH, For a 100k GAMING Rig, you should be focused on getting a Good GPU - CPU - Motherboard, PSU & Cabinet. Not necessary to be Overclocked instead of enjoying the Games at highest playable frame rates. You must get the good gaming peripherals, with which you play instead of managing with TYPEWRITERS & TRACKBALL. I believe owning a gaming rig in india, you got to pour a lot of Thousands for getting each & every thing right in your way.
> 
> ...



Thank you d3p...
Ill will surely check that monitor and those cabby's too....
Ill check those shops too....


----------



## skydrift94 (Feb 11, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> you have the perfect advice for this guy in this post: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...gest-me-pc-gaming-1080-p-content-editing.html
> 
> firstly, you have my accolades for your helping mindset, but, you should brushup your knowledge base + price base first before posting..
> 
> ...



As gameranand suggested go with his suggested hardware or go with cilus's AMD specs

OH When you reviewed all this latest hardware bro
1500W or IS REQUIRED FOR 3X SLI OR 3x CROSSFIRE X
(IN INDIAN MARKET. ONLY ANTEC AND CM CAN GIVE TO TWIN RAILS FOR SLI OR CROSSFIRE)
I DONT KNOW WHAT GAMER ARE YOU EXACTLY.Ok run your ultimate system with your 600w PSU
 or stick with 400W

LOW END COOLER LESS THEN 4000RS 

ANSWER ABOUT your question HD6990 VS HD7970?

Architectural difference(simplified):The Radeon HD 6990 features clock speeds of 830 MHz on the GPU, and 1250 MHz on the 2048 MB of GDDR5 memory. It features 1536 SPUs as well as 96 TAUs and 32 ROPs.
Compare all of that to the Radeon HD 7970, which makes use of a 28 nm design. ATi has clocked the core speed at 925 MHz. The GDDR5 RAM works at a frequency of 1375 MHz on this model. It features 2048 SPUs as well as 128 TAUs and 32 Rasterization Operator Units.(Understood ?)

HD 6990 or HD7970? Which one to choose?
Choose one - hd 7970 or hd 6990
*www.hwcompare.com/11287/radeon-hd-6990-vs-radeon-hd-7970


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 11, 2013)

3XSLI in a 100K config? even gameranad in TDF could only manage a CF in 135K budget?? 

Again even if it was possible, I think OP has big reason to worry about his monthly electricity bill.

7970CF and HD6990, why would they be needed in a 100K config? at 1080P gaming a single GPU (7970 or GTX680) will do more than fine with single monitor setup, also 100K barely will manage multi monitor setup.


_"Architectural difference(simplified):The Radeon HD 6990 features clock speeds of 830 MHz on the GPU, and 1250 MHz on the 2048 MB of GDDR5 memory. It features 1536 SPUs as well as 96 TAUs and 32 ROPs.

Compare all of that to the Radeon HD 7970, which makes use of a 28 nm design. ATi has clocked the core speed at 925 MHz. The GDDR5 RAM works at a frequency of 1375 MHz on this model. It features 2048 SPUs as well as 128 TAU s and 32 Rasterization Operator Units.(Understood ?)"_
Actually the above goes against your previous argument, also 6990 is a dual GPU card, while you should compare it with dual 7970's


----------



## skydrift94 (Feb 11, 2013)

sure!


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 11, 2013)

^^ read this for more clarity

[Solved] 6990 vs 7970 - Graphics-Cards - Graphic-Displays

and this...

*www.tomshardware.com/forum/372877-33-hd7950-crossfire-hd6990


----------



## skydrift94 (Feb 11, 2013)

Anyway 6990 beats all


----------



## skydrift94 (Feb 11, 2013)

3XSli cannot be managed in 100K config.
I am talking about 1 component. That is PSU iam not talking about whole 100K total rig!!For now
Its 1500W Psu's default feature that come with supporting to 3xSLIs!!
Anand managed it!! Its very good but if he overclocks to max he needs more power
single GpUs are ok for 1080i monitor!! \

----SOLVED---
Enough replied

Vintec007 close this thread and post your final config..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2013)

skydrift94 said:


> 3XSli cannot be managed in 100K config.
> I am talking about 1 component. That is PSU iam not talking about whole 100K total rig!!For now
> Its 1500W Psu's default feature that come with supporting to 3xSLIs!!
> Anand managed it!! Its very good but if he overclocks to max he needs more power
> ...



Well I did a good research and did a lot of reading when I was about to buy my PC so let me share them.
1. In 100K you can't get a CF setup unless you are ready to sacrifice on other products like KB, Mice, HP etc. I am strongly against it and I gave the reason in my previous posts.
2. A CF setup at load consumes around 550W - 600W as per now and mine is 850W so be rest assured that even if I overclock I won't be needing any more power than what I already have. I know this very well and there is a reason why I bought it isn't there.
3. 3x SLI or CF setup is not for normal people, its more suited if you going in for 3D setup or Multi-Screen setup or both else its just waste of your money as you won't be able to see the performance you are getting. I mean above 50 FPS you can't tell whats 80 and whats 100 because that requires expert eyes and freakin systems.
4. Again 1080i is a crap, why the hell would I take that if I get a 1080p monitor.

Again I am suggesting do a little bit of research before posting because someone is spending 100K of his hard earned money and don't confuse him with irrelevant and stupid post. If someone really want to experiment why not buy yourself a system now with a 6990 CF setup.
HD6xxx series is past, if it was so good then why the hell on earch would AMD make HD7xxx series. 7xxx series gives much better performance than the previous gen GPUs.


----------



## Skud (Feb 12, 2013)

Locking the thread. If OP needs to get this reopened, send a PM to the mods.


----------

